# Motorised Pushbike Plans.



## wm460 (Jan 17, 2010)

I am looking for plans to put a Whipper-snipper ( brush cutter)motor on a push-bike.
Some where on the Internet I have seen them along time ago, but cant find them now no matter how hard I look.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1hand (Jan 17, 2010)

There is a ton of Ideas here.

http://motorbicycling.com/















Matt


----------

